# Padded shorts with 42-44" waist - who makes them?



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Ever since my crash a few weeks ago where I landed on a boulder on my hip I've been looking for some baggy shorts with hip/tailbone pads either in the shorts or in the spandex / chamois shorts for wearing under baggies. I ride XC / trail so I am not looking for hard plastic, but prefer something more flexible like the D3O material. I've found several options in smaller sizes but nothing for us Clydes. My pants range in waist size from 42" to 44". Anyone have suggestions for manufactures who make something that might fit me?


----------



## Osco (Apr 4, 2013)

Dick's sporting goods had several sizes in your range, with a few well known names.

I got Bontragers


----------



## marksf (Mar 28, 2012)

Nashbar.comsells some also.

Nashbar Stealth 2 Baggy Shorts - Baggy Cycling Shorts


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. Still looking though.

The ones I saw online at Dick's looked really thick and uncomfortable. I'll have to see if they are instore to check them out in person.

The Nasbar don't say anything about having hip protection.


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

Then you can use any pair of shorts.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

TLD doesn't make stuff in my size. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Zoic Ethers.


----------

